# Paulies R6500 prizes Giveaway for XMAS Competition - Have some Fun :p



## Paulie (14/12/16)

Hey all,

Lets have some fun!!




Paulie's E-liquid Festive Season Competition 

Tis the season and Paulie's would like to celebrate with a competition! 

Share an awesome Boomerang with us! Get creative, do some tricks. Anything vape related goes! 

How to Enter:
Get the Bomerang app from the app store
Create an epic vape boomerang 
Share it to Instagram/Faebook or reply in this thread 
Tag us  






*PRIZES:
1st Place - R3000
2nd Place - R2000
3rd Place - R1500*

Have fun and we look forward to seeing those boomerangs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (14/12/16)

Here one of me doing one lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bearshare (14/12/16)

@Paulie

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/12/16)

@paulieseliquid #paulieseliquid 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/12/16)

@paulieseliquid
#paulieseliquid

Ha ha, this is a fun app


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

Oh my word - what a cool comp @Paulie
Such generous prizes too!
Rocking big time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (14/12/16)

@paulieseliquid
#paulieseliquid

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Quakes (15/12/16)

lol, This Boomerang app is weird but cool!



@Paulie 
@paulieseliquid
#paulieseliquid

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Soutie (15/12/16)

Great competition @Paulie, what a cool little app too

Here is my attempt with something a little more "arty".



@paulieseliquid
#paulieseliquid

EDIT: tried again and the video came out much better

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/12/16)

@paulieseliquid
#paulieseliquid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trimerion (15/12/16)

@Paulie 
@paulieseliquid
#paulieseliquid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh (15/12/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (19/12/16)

Here's my attempt  
# paulieseliquid #alloutneedmore

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (19/12/16)

@paulieseliquid
#paulieseliquid

I tried


----------



## boxerulez (19/12/16)

Done on instagram also. Having some fun with boomerang.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin
@Paulie @paulieseliquid #paulieseliquid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Va-poor (20/12/16)

Blurp



@paulieseliquid
#paulieseliquid


----------



## Max (20/12/16)

Happy Happy Birthday - and blow aaaallllllll the candles out....


@Paulie 
@paulieseliquid
#paulieseliquid


----------



## Coldcat (20/12/16)

just joined Instagram and entered


----------



## Rebel (25/12/16)

@paulieseliquid
#paulieseliquid
@Paulie


----------



## Tockit (25/12/16)

So when's the draw happening, I also entered via instagram.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (26/12/16)

Hi @Paulie - any feedback on the conclusion of this Competition


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/16)

#pauliesliquid
@pauliesliquid
@Paulie


----------



## Tockit (26/12/16)

@Paulie is probably nursing he's Xmas hang over  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/16)

I know im late with my entry by 12 hrs but its the festive season and the time for giving and forgiving


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/16)

Max said:


> Hi @Paulie - any feedback on the conclusion of this Competition



@Paulie is away on holiday and unplugged on the South Coast... I think he will be back home in a weeks time.


----------



## Max (26/12/16)

Hi @Rob Fisher - Thank you for that - all good - Compliments of the Season to you and your family

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (27/12/16)

Hey all the draw will be happing tonight good luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bearshare (27/12/16)

Please Please Please Please Please

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (27/12/16)

I must be getting old, I couldnt get this app to work on my phone


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (27/12/16)

Fingers crossed  i need this

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Satans_Stick (27/12/16)

Posting on behalf of Paulie's: 

Check out the post on our Facebook page to see the winners of our 2016 Festive Season Competition 



Congratulations to all the winners!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (27/12/16)

Satans_Stick said:


> Posting on behalf of Paulie's:
> 
> Check out the post on our Facebook page to see the winners of our 2016 Festive Season Competition
> 
> ...



Why can't i access it?

Whoops found it. 
Thanks Paulie!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/16)

Congrats @Dullz_vap3 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (27/12/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Dullz_vap3 !


Thanks man! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (27/12/16)

Congrats guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/16)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Why can't i access it?
> 
> Whoops found it.
> Thanks Paulie!!



Congratulations bud.

Go spoil yourself bud.


----------



## Bearshare (27/12/16)

So whose the winners I can't open the link 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/16)

Bearshare said:


> So whose the winners I can't open the link
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (27/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Congratulations bud.
> 
> Go spoil yourself bud.


Oh I'm going to

Reactions: Like 1


----------

